# FINISHED! come see!!!: Starting a HID project



## AlexGT (Apr 30, 2006)

*Videos at the end!!!!*

Hi all!

I been itching for an HID light for a long time, had been putting it off because the high price of the parts or complete lights was in the hundreds of dollars, But since I got a good deal on a HID kit from RalpRusell, I'm gonna go ahead and do it.

Here is the host, it sells at www.Northerntool.com it only sells online here

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200317537_200317537

Pic












Specs:

7 1/2 million candlepower
Spotlight run time on full charge is 30 minutes
Dim light setting run time is 40 minutes
Cold cathode run time is 13 hours
LED setting run time is 21 hours
AC charging time is 15 hours
Charging time (AC or DC) is 15 hours
Weight is 8.58 pounds
Dimensions, are 12" x 10.6" x 11"
I went to Northerntool store but they don't have it anywhere, it's an online deal only, price is $69.99 and has free shipping. The sales rep looked it up on their computer and it rings at $59.99 and I can have them order it and pick it up when it arrives. I will do that and save $10.

The salesman let me see what other information he had on the light at the sales terminal, and found the following

The light is made by sunforce, found their website here

http://65.39.160.165/





As you can see it is a BIG light! I think I will have plenty of space to put the ballast inside the thing, should I order some wheels along with it? LOL!

Anyway it uses a H4 bulb and found the manual for it here.

http://sunforceproducts.com/prodinfo/manuals/75Manualengfr.pdf

Specs here

http://sunforceproducts.com/prodinfo/specs/75MillSpotProductSheet.pdf

I plan to install a HID ballast and bulb and replace the 4.2ah SLA for a 9ah AGM SLA, it should give close to 2 hours with that setup.

Now the questions

Any special considerations I should take to install the ballast and bulb? precautions? let me know so I dont screw up

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

I found the bulb specs and the difference between the HID H11 and the Xenon H4 seems to be between 3-8 mm so a small shim will have to be used


H4





H11





AlexGT


----------



## Lips (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Hey, I've seen that before  

Do two and I will put some money up?


----------



## idleprocess (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

_EDIT : Looks like I missed a critical first line in your post. Disregard most of my ramblings and best of luck with some of the careful modding that will be required..._

If you have a choice of ballasts, I'd suggest getting a newer ballast with integrated starter/ignitor. I had to mount the ballast externally on my HID mod because there was no room in the housing for the ballast _and_ starter.

Also, you might want to look for a H4 HID bulb if at all possible. You'll want to do this for two reasons - ease of mounting and good beam pattern, which are closely-related. You'll notice that the beam pattern of my completed mod bears little resemblance to the original... this is partly due to the axial HID arc but mostly because the arc is several millimeters behind the H3 bulb's filement location. I'm satisfied with the floody beam, but most folks want their HID mods to *throw*...

Attaching the HID bulb was a very ugly hack - namely use 2 existing tabs 90 degrees apart (one a hook for a wire mounting bracket and the other for the bulb ground lead) and screw a self-tapping screw ~135 degrees from both tabs in order to anchor the bulb using a twist-tie _(I'll have to swap this out at some point with something more robust - perhaps some solid-core copper wire)_. This hack only worked because the D2S bulb's mounting flange was broken in 3 places by the previous owner (homebrew headlight HID conversion gone wrong). I would not have been enthused about drilling holes in the other bulb - D2S bulbs are both expensive and somewhat hazardous with the fill gas inside the arc chamber under several atmospheres of pressure.

I could have modified the reflector and tried to devise some sort of more-orthodox D2S mount, but I lacked those sorts of tools and materials.

Be prepared to tweak your reflector and bulb connector. Your spotlight might use a wire bracket to anchor the H4 bulb; expect the bracket not to be compatible with the H11. You're right about shimming - odds are the HID arc isn't going to sit right where the H4 incan's filament sits.

Another suggestion ... use the existing electronics in the spotlight as much as possible unless they impede some functionaity that you want. You'll keep all the original features of the spotlight and could probably switch back to the original bulb in a pinch. Odds are you could just connect the ballast to the leads for the bulb - startup on the HID won't be as severe as startup on the original bulb an operating current will be less.


----------



## cmacclel (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

D2S's are $35 on Ebay new.

Mac


----------



## Vortex (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Alex the H11 is not and HID bulb. An H4 bulb has two filaments, which means 2 focal points so be real careful when measuring up an adapter. 

Here are the specs.

D2S






You could try to make your own adapter by taking apart/separating the ring from the base. Then mount that on the D2S base. People have used JB weld (epoxy) glues or any other means of securing the base. Whatever you do make sure you find the sweet spot of that reflector. 

I saw a replica of that light in Walmart for $49.99 canadian. I took it out of the box and turned on the high beam in the store. I was pretty impressed it threw a nice tight spot perfect for an HID swap.


----------



## idleprocess (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*



Vortex said:


> Alex the H11 is not and HID bulb. An H4 bulb has two filaments, which means 2 focal points so be real careful when measuring up an adapter.



There are a number of "HID conversion kits" that mount D2S-type bulbs on standard incandescent bulb bases; AlexGT has most likely acquired one of those. They're intended for "drop-in" replacement of automotive bulbs - often with unpredictable effects on beam pattern.


----------



## IsaacHayes (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Looks like you might have to put the bulb in further than the stocker for optimal pattern. But test and see first. I'd of gone for the 10mcp host, as I think it's a nice manageable size. The 15mcp and others are too big and goofy for my likeing.

Be carefull when testing this as you don't want your hands near the wires when the ballast is hooked up. I would re-do the wires that go to the bulb, I would solder them and use very thick (maybe several layers) of heat shrink, to make sure the wires don't arc through the insulation and fry the ballast. They looked like someone used them for a conversion kit, and cut and spliced on different bulbs on the ballasts.

But you are right that LED, CCF, and HID is a great combo! hehhe


----------



## AlexGT (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

The HID kit I bought is right here with pictures 

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=116318

Mine is the one on the left.






Keep all the good information and tips coming, This is my first HID light and HID conversion so I really dont want to F' up or get shocked by 23,000 volts:eeksign:

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## mdocod (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

I would suggest one of the other lights they sell.. they have a 10M and 12M candlepower "thor" type lights there for cheaper.. the advantage of those, is more battery. The "thor" type light have 7AH batteries... the one you are looking at appears to only come with a 4.2AH battery- there may or may not be room for bigger.


----------



## AlexGT (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

I already have a bigger and better battery than the stock its an AGM SLA, Northern said that If im not satisfied I can return it, so its worth a try, Im going to size in all the components before I do anything modding and if it is not a suitable host I will choose another light, maybe the 10mcp.

What I am most interested is the quality of the reflector, I seen some with a shiny metal pie cooking mold instead of quality reflector like the cyclops. I am hoping this are cyclops quality.

AlexGT


----------



## yuandrew (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Those wirenuts on the ballast output wires scare me :eeksign: 

I'd probably solder them and put multiple layers of heat shrink instead.


----------



## IsaacHayes (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

yeah, like I suggested above.


----------



## Lips (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

If the reflector is up to snuff that should be a great host given the LED's and CC with there run-times and utility. Makes for an all-around work/utility light which the Costco Hid and Thor are not. 


The Thor 15 MC is not that much smaller than the Costco/Harbor Freight Hid.

















P.S. The Harbor Freight HID is on sale for $99 with an additional $5 off coupon + a free gift. (Per Sale Paper, Have to call) Might be able to cannibalize the HF HID...


.


----------



## RalphRussell (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

If you touch the glass on the bulb while you are working with it, you should clean it with rubbing alcohol and Q-tips.


----------



## AlexGT (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

WHAT!!!! $94 bucks??????

I looked at their website and is listed at 129.99 do you have a copy of the 5 dollar off coupon? I might just go and get that also, How good is the beam?

Thanks I will go and call now.

AlexGT



Lips said:


> P.S. The Harbor Freight HID is on sale for $99 with an additional $5 off coupon + a free gift. (Per Sale Paper, Have to call) Might be able to cannibalize the HF HID....


----------



## AlexGT (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

I just called them and they don't have it in stock, only thru the internet at full price, on what HF did you see it? Do you have their phone number?


----------



## AlexGT (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

I called the main office and they said that I must have the special Item number for the 99 price+ coupon + gift and they will honor it.

So Lips, do you happen to have the sales ad or number? I might just get this one too.

Oh! BTW I went to Northern tools to order the Led/CC/H4 spotlight and they said that once ordered in the store you can't take it back if you don't like it, or if there is a problem with it, unless you order it online for $10 more. 
That sucks!!!!! :scowl: :thumbsdow I like all the options this light has but if the reflector is crap I don't have any other choice, is this regular NT policy or did I just asked a dumb employee?

AlexGT


----------



## Sway (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Alex,

If you want a good reflector get the SL240 Blitz and do the *MOD*, it's worth the price and work 

Later
Kelly


----------



## AlexGT (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

How much is the Lightforce blitz?

AlexGT


Edit found the price at $172 over here, for that much I buy the HF HID and save 40 bucks, But I know that the blitz will outthrow it hands down, Impressive work sway!

http://www.outdoorsupplies.co.nz/spotlights.htm#handheld


----------



## Walt175 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

And where might one get a Blitz?


----------



## Lips (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Catalog 475-D / Spring 2006 expires July 1 2006

Item 93175-2CEH = $99.99 30,000,000 Mil CP HID


Free Duffel Bag Plus $5 OFF

It say tell the operator you have coupon 46209-OCED for this catalog for the duffel bag.

I think you have to give them the coupon # also 475-174-045 (I used this # on the internet and got both the bag and $5 off on another order...)

(46209-1HNB Duffel Bag and 868-396-383 Coupon Valid August 1 06 off another catalog FYI)


Cheers


----------



## AlexGT (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Hey all!

I just got the bulb and ballast!, I soldered the cables, put 8+ coatings of electrical liquid tape, some more electrical tape, I carefully mod my 3.5 mcp thor since I haven't decided on the final host for this HID but wanted to try it out.

Flip the switch and.... OMFG!!!!!!! Howly s..t!!!! (Pardon my french) I never seen such a beautiful beam!!!, I used the spacer Ralph sent me and it focuses perfect!

DAM! that is one (Expeletive)ing bright light!!!!

Wow

Pics later!

AlexGT


----------



## AlexGT (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Note to self, never, ever,ever turn on an HID inside a semi dark room with white walls, I friggin nuked my eyes out!!!!! Dam! my eyes still hurt and that was only the reflection of the wall!!!

Wooohooooo!!!

I'm gonna have fun tonight!

AlexGT


----------



## idleprocess (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Careful there...


----------



## RalphRussell (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Glad to hear things are going well. One advantage to a used HID is that its already broken in. Supposedly HID is brighter after it been used a while.


----------



## AlexGT (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Pic of my thor with the HID installed... Looking good, I managed to focus better the beam, pics soon.




You will never guess what did I use to extend the head, LOL! don't tell my wife! Ha ha ha ha ha ha! I'm gonna get it when she finds out. ROFLMAO!


----------



## AlexGT (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

I may probably paint that white thing I used (Guess what it is?) maybe gray, maybe black, dunno, I managed to keep everything inside, the ballast and 7 ah AGM SLA.

I hope I can post beamshots soon, you will be amazed

AlexGT


----------



## KevinL (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Ain't nothing like a HID.


----------



## IsaacHayes (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

so what reflector did you mod your 3mcp with???

Man, now I wish I would of got the other HID...


----------



## AlexGT (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

I left the stock one, but the extra space I made is to fit everything inside, I'm working on the electrical part now.

I think Im gonna call it for today, tomorrow I will try to get some beamshots.

AlexGT


----------



## AlexGT (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

It's alive!!!! It's alive!!!!! My Frankenthor lives!!!!! I took it outside to check the focus and boy does it throw!!!! I am dead tired, tomorrow when I get back from work I'll put some pics up.

IsaaKHayes, Yep! you should have bought the other HID, this things rock!!!

AlexGT


----------



## Walt175 (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Alex, I bought the other HID unit, and am planning on a similar project. Any tips/pointers? How did you attach the bulb? How did you focus it? Did you have to have that white spacer? How did you attach that? 
I was just going to attach the ballast to the outside like Kevin did, but I like your solution better.


----------



## IsaacHayes (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

try the krylon fusion paint for plastic to paint that white collar.....


----------



## AlexGT (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Hey all, I could not resist the temptation to finish the work, I stayed late last night to finish. but hey look, some beamshots Against a TL3, ROP and PR-T and The HID just obliterates all of them, The return wire is not that observable as other pics of HID I've seen.







 





I would really like to try the spotlight on the beggining of the thread, has anyone seen it?, Can you confirm if the reflector is good to use and gives a nice spot, or a crappy beam with no hotspot?

Walt, the spacer is needed to fit everything inside, the SLA and Ballast take lots of space, if I did 2-3 inches it will still fit, but I got lazy and didn't want to cut the PVC miniblind that I used, LOL I slept in the couch last night. ROFL!

Hope if I take my wife out to dinner she may forgive me. he he he!

AlexGT



.


----------



## AlexGT (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Walt, the mod is completely reversible, I used the spacer that Ralph sent, it is basically a PVC nut of somekind, I attached it with a metal fastener like the ones you use to connect the radiator hose of your car, then I used zipties to lock down the bulb, which doesn't get hot BTW so maybe even electrical tape or duct tape could be used, but YMMV

AlexGT


----------



## IsaacHayes (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

that's a mini blind?? Huh? must be very thin miniblind lat right?

I wonder if silicone RTV would hold the bulb. It would shock isolate it, and be removeable too. You'd have to hold it still though while it cured hehehe.

AlexGT, Ok I know you're bored with this light now, and saw the Harbor Freight light was on sale, so why don't you sell me this light and get the HB?


----------



## Sway (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Nice work Alex :thumbsup: 

The return wire does cast a shadow but I wouldn't worry about it very much because you spend more time looking at what your lighting up at the end of the beam instead of the side spill.......I don't notice my enough anymore to mess with rotating the bulb so the shadow will be at the top.

May as well go pester the neighbors with it since your already on the couch......BTW how does it sleep 

Later
Kelly


----------



## AlexGT (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Hey Sway!

You did notice that I put the return wire at the top, LOL! Yep messed around with it and noticed the shadow in the corona and rotated the bulb, I was up last night until one of the neighbors at the end of the street @300 yards came out. Ops! time to go to bed.

I'll try to put beamshots but I never taken outdoor nightshots on landscape mode before. I'll try.

Question still stands has anyone seen or hold the spotlight at the beggining of the thread and could comment on it? I am interested in the battery compartment too, would be nice if I could stuff a 7-9ah AGM battery in there.

AlexGT

AlexGT


----------



## AlexGT (May 5, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

I think since no one has the led CCFL Xenon spotlight at the top, I'm gonna volunteer as a guinea pig to try it out and mod it, I'll order it tomorrow.

AlexGT


----------



## Lips (May 5, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*



AlexGT said:


> I think since no one has the led CCFL Xenon spotlight at the top, I'm gonna volunteer as a guinea pig to try it out and mod it, I'll order it tomorrow.
> 
> AlexGT




I was hoping you would.  


Your member #73 :rock: Been around a while... :candle:


----------



## AlexGT (May 5, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

I hope that if the beam is crappy I could swap it from one of the Thor reflectors (10 or 15mcp ones) Looks like the same size as the yellow Thor magnum over in this thread. Hope its as good as that one.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=104545











Yep, been here a while, I was actually #38 and lurked since almost the very begining of CPF when there were less than 20 members.

Loong time ago.

AlexGT


----------



## Walt175 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Alex, I found this on Ebay. If you want it to mod, go for it! If not I might. Not sure if I want one that big though.... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7239061916&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## AlexGT (May 5, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Nice find!, after reading thru the auction, I may probably go for the northern tools one, its only a few bucks more than his buy it now price + shipping, the only thing holding me back is the question that if I can put a 7ah battery in there. found a similar form light without the bells and whistles here






I know that several CPF members have this one, can I have a photo of the battery compartment?

AlexGT


----------



## AlexGT (May 5, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

I may probably buy the led/CCFL/Xenon anyways, if you have it delivered in the store it costs $59.99 instead of the $69.99 online, I did not have a chance to go to the store today, but tomorrow will go get it.

AlexGT


----------



## AlexGT (May 5, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Walt I couldn't resist!!! I bought it, thanks!

AlexGT


----------



## Walt175 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Glad to help Alex. I thought the grey looked better then the yellow myself. It'll make a nice mod, but was too big for what I want to do. I allready have a HF HID on order, and want my homemade light to be smaller then it.


----------



## IsaacHayes (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

I have a HB catalog and the HID is 99 in it. Let me know if you want the item number...


----------



## AlexGT (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Sure Isaac! I am interested, Lips posted a number but a backup number would be handy just in case, I may order one if not completely satisfied with my original host with bells and whistles.

I can't wait to get it in the mail and try it out, Since the reflector has about the same size of the 15mcp thor reflector, it may give a tighter hotspot, the stock reflector I am using now gives a good half mile of usable throw.

I appreciate your gesture.

AlexGT


----------



## Sway (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*



AlexGT said:


> the stock reflector I am using now gives a good half mile of usable throw.
> 
> AlexGT



Cool :twothumbs

Ain't nothing like a good thrower, you can reach out and touch something or burn it down close up :devil:

Later
Kelly


----------



## AlexGT (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Hi all!

Here is an outside picture of my HID Thor 3.5 mcp at night, be gentle because this is the first night time landscape pic I take.

Those trees are between 1/4 and 1/3 mile and the bridge at the end is about 1/2 mile out, let's see how it shows.

AlexGT


----------



## KevinL (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Very decent picture 

The secret to good beamshots at night, that I think you have already figured out, is a tripod or some other kind of support to rest the camera on. Good job with the HID.. as you can see they really THROW! 

If there is fog or moisture in the side, get one picture from the side, then you can see the lightsaber effect :rock:


----------



## IsaacHayes (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Alex: NICE! I like how the host is small and compact. I also like the kind of wide beam at that distance, it's a good combination of throw and yet it's not tunnel vision. At the area is super bright too at that distance. Here ya go: 30mcp spotlight item 93175-2ugh $99.99 7ah battery.


----------



## AlexGT (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Thanks for the code IsaacHayes! I may use it, Hopefully my new host will arrive tomorrow, Let's see how it performs.

AlexGT


----------



## AlexGT (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*

Awww man! I just missed the mailman who delivered my package to the apartment complex office and they just closed for the day.

Guess I will have to wait until tomorrow to pick up my spanking new spotlight.

I'll keep you posted tomorrow, look for a mini review of the hybrid spotlight.

AlexGT


----------



## IsaacHayes (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Starting a HID project*


----------



## AlexGT (May 10, 2006)

*I got the HOST!!! : Starting a HID project (Lots of pics)*

Hey I just picked up my HID host light, it came in a regular carton box, I opened it up and saw the light in a plastic bag and to one side a smaller box with the charging adaptors and shoulder strap.


Hey! this thing is not that big!!!!! It looks about the same size as the thor 3.5mcp, pics to come

I tried the main beam, WHOA! NICE it focuses pretty good, so I may have a better thrower for the HID mod than expected, the leds can be improved, the light feels very well made, pics to follow, see for yourself.





Edit: Im having trouble uploading the pics, they show very big, even that I put resize to message board, any help?

Long story short, everything can fit inside, A 7-9 SLA may fit but mods have to be made, 10-12 D size Nimh fit but mods have to be made, Spotlight is worth the money!, Good throw, good quality, somewhat rugged, NICE, Happy camper here, I will need your help with the electronics. this thing has plenty!

AlexGT


AlexGT


----------



## idleprocess (May 10, 2006)

*Re: I got the HOST!!! : Starting a HID project (Lots of pics)*



AlexGT said:


> Long story short, everything can fit inside, A 7-9 SLA may fit but mods have to be made, 10-12 D size Nimh fit but mods have to be made, Spotlight is worth the money!, Good throw, good quality, somewhat rugged, NICE, Happy camper here, I will need your help with the electronics. this thing has plenty!



Ideally, you could hook up the ballast (+) & (-) to the positive & negative leads for the bulb and maintain all functionality. This is assuming no "low" mode for the primary bulb. If there's a low mode, odds are the ballast won't start since that limits current. You could just remember to switch all the way to high since the ballast _probably_ won't do anything if it can't draw enough current, but it's a gamble.

As for pic hosting, I have public hosting available.


----------



## AlexGT (May 10, 2006)

*Re: I got the HOST!!! : Starting a HID project (Lots of pics)*

OK, seems like I found a sweet spot on this new reflector, but can't test it until the night. but here is a teaser pic against what seems to be a mag solitaire Ha ha ha ha!!!

Actually is a streamlight TL-3 on lithiums, this HID makes it look dim and boring! LOL! HID Rules! :rock: 

AlexGT


----------



## AlexGT (May 10, 2006)

*Re: I got the HOST!!! : Starting a HID project (Lots of pics)*

I'm going to try uploading pics again, let's see how it goes.

AlexGT


----------



## AlexGT (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Recieved host!: Starting a HID project*









http://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=


----------



## AlexGT (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Recieved host!: Starting a HID project*









Starting to get full size pics again, I try later, as you can see it looks well made and has plenty of space to fit a ballast and some NIMH size D cells without cutting, if I want an 7-9 SLA the battery holder tabs must go. I am tempted to do a D size pack and stuff it in there for 10-12 ah!

AlexGT


----------



## AlexGT (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Recieved host!: Starting a HID project*

Here is a pic of the charger component, it had one side sticking out, but I fixed it, according to the manual it has a red led that lights up when the charger is plugged and starts blinking when you get a full charge.






Rubber ring removed





Led ring removed, this is made of plastic, the leds are protected inside this plastic, it has magnifiers where the leds go, this are recesed into the plastic





Dam hosting! its still doing big images, I try later

AlexGT


----------



## DUQ (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Recieved host!: Starting a HID project*

Nice job. Is that a salad spinner bowl you used to extend it?


----------



## AlexGT (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Recieved host!: Starting a HID project*

Yep! looks like it! LOL! This "Salad bowl" is deeper than the Thor 3.5 mcp cereal bowl, Anyway, I'M DONE! Wooohooo!! I like it!!!! This is definetly a keeper! Total cost to build was $90 and could have gone down to $70 but I messed up!

PICS compared to the Thor 3.5mcp

High resolution pics here, could not resize them to fit in the message, if a helpful samaritan could do it, please post it. some are dark too if you want to lighten them up.

http://img93.imageshack.us/img93/7079/hid0017ms.jpghttp://img93.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hid0012zw.jpg





Size comparison of both lights (3.5mcp and 7.5mcp)

http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/4816/hid0028ee.jpg





http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/8992/hid0032yz.jpg





http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/1494/hid0049tf.jpg
http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/8992/hid0032yz.jpg 




http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/3118/hid0053mp.jpg





Beamshots to come!

AlexGT


----------



## AlexGT (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Recieved host!: Starting a HID project*

Pic of the HID bulb inside the reflector!

http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/4715/hid0068uu.jpg





http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/5105/hid0077qc.jpg





AlexGT


----------



## LowBat (May 10, 2006)

Alex,

If you post/preview a picture on CPF and decide to resize it, you'll need to rename it too or the one in the cache will continue to be used.


----------



## AlexGT (May 10, 2006)

The problem is with imageshack.com that sometimes doesn't recognize my request to resize the picture, thanks!

The leds might be the next thing to upgrade, they are nice but not too bright, maybe if I change the resistor or change the leds to make them brighter. and the D size Nimh pack to follow.

I took the light outside, and it throws a bit better than the 3.5mcp HID Thor I made before, the beam is much much more round with a very intense spot and 2 coronas, hopefully I can get them to show if I do a video.

Video on the way!

AlexGT


----------



## KevinL (May 10, 2006)

Very cool :thumbsup:

The SLA-replacement-with-NiMH thread is a great source of ideas, I figure you're already following that one very closely.


----------



## AlexGT (May 10, 2006)

OK! let's see if the video uploads, it's a quicktime movie I took with my camera. Since I don't know which one will show, I will post all the links, but is the same video. video lenght is 8.51MB Dialup beware!!!!

http://www.zippyvideos.com/3861754525102776/hid/

<a href="http://www.zippyvideos.com/3861754525102776/hid/">hid.mov</a>

hid.mov

<a href="<A href="http://www.zippyvideos.com/3861754525102776/hid/"><img">http://www.zippyvideos.com/3861754525102776/hid/"><img src="http://i2.zvhost.com/2/a/a5shqpfd.jpg" border="0" /></a>





Someone please let me know if the video shows!

Next will be a video from outdoors, hopefully you will see the throw and corona of this spotlight, I like it. Edit in a minute.

AlexGT


----------



## bwaites (May 10, 2006)

Works for me!!

Nice work!

Bill


----------



## AlexGT (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for letting me know Bwaites, next is an outdoor video, Im not sure if this will show since it was dark and my digital camera sucks at night video but here goes!

http://www.zippyvideos.com/3676805865102886/hid_002/

<a href="<A href="http://www.zippyvideos.com/3676805865102886/hid_002/"><img">http://www.zippyvideos.com/3676805865102886/hid_002/"><img src="http://i2.zvhost.com/2/r/r1y5m1z8.jpg" border="0" /></a>





hid 002.mov

<a href="<A href="http://www.zippyvideos.com/3676805865102886/hid_002/">hid">http://www.zippyvideos.com/3676805865102886/hid_002/">hid 002.mov</a>

Someone please let me know if it shows.

AlexGT


----------



## Lips (May 11, 2006)

Congratulations  


How does the this hybird versions reflector compare to the other units reflector.

How good are the LED's and the CC


----------



## AlexGT (May 11, 2006)

I say the reflector is a bit better than the Thor 3.5mcp that I have and some 10mcp that I seen and used in the store, The leds are not that good, maybe they are being underdriven, because they seem dim to me, The CC is average, I seen whiter and brighter but no complains here, It's an interesting design, feels sturdy the handle is rubberized to minimize the chance of slipping from your hand, It can be carried with gloves on.

I'm going to silicone where the 2 half parts meet, it will definetly give it a rainproof status.

Overall rating:

Reflector 10
Build 9
Leds 7
CC 8
H4 bulb 9
Design 10 since it's the only spotlight one with this features into one light.
The light is comfortable to hold and feels well balanced.

I would put a battery indicator and a bigger compartment for the battery, to be able to fit a 7-9 ah SLA.

AlexGT


----------



## Walt175 (May 11, 2006)

Have you done a runtime test?


----------



## AlexGT (May 12, 2006)

Not yet! the most I left it on was 20 minutes with no problems, I'll test more runtime probably this weekend, Is there a posibility to damage the bulb or ballast by undervoltage? Or would the light simply turn off? If there is a posibility of damage I might skip the test.

AlexGT


----------



## ddaadd (May 12, 2006)

I believe it will start strobing, at least thats what my Costco HID does, and for sure turn it off at that point to avoid damage. Way to go on build!...

:rock:


----------



## AlexGT (May 12, 2006)

Thanks! I think I'll pass then, anyone knows if this ballast I have is Hot restrike? If it's not will it damage the bulb or ballast if I try?

AlexGT


----------



## Lunarmodule (May 14, 2006)

Hi there Alex!

I just found the same model hybrid multi-LED, 2 level H4, flourescent 7.5mcp light on eBay for $40 and got it yesterday! I'm going to do an HID mod on it as well, but the H4 performance is actually quite good so I'm going to wait a while. I can use this thread as a roadmap for my mod, thanks SO much for doing the pioneering work and documenting everything here! I enjoyed following your progress. I'm thinking about the possibility of a 50 watt version. Cheers to your successes!


----------



## luxlover (May 14, 2006)

Post deleted - wrong place and wrong time! Sorry.


----------



## AlexGT (May 14, 2006)

Hi LunarModule!
50 watts should be awesome!! Keep us informed!

The only downside I see is fitting a bigger battery, I probably gonna go with D size nimh 11500 to 12000 mah. for long runtime.

I traded with another member some 50,000mcd leds to replace the not so bright stock ones, this will be interesting to do. hope all goes well and I don't screw up, more pics when I start replacing the leds.

Thanks for your interest in my thread

AlexGT


----------



## AlexGT (May 17, 2006)

Update!

I recieved some JELED's rated at 50,000 Mcd brightness and decided to upgrade the stock leds, I opened up the spotlight, removed the reflector, unscrewed the case just a bit towards the front, and removed the black plastic ring that holds the leds, the leds are soldered to 2 ciruit boards (4 leds per board) there are 4 resistors to limit the power to each led, I don't know what value are those, but decided not to upgrade them. The boards are secured to the retaining ring by 4 tiny screws, the screws are easy to remove, I replaced the leds with these high brightness JELeds and now the Led setting is VERY bright!!!! I'd say twice the brightness than the stock one

So far this is a great host to have an all in one spotlight, now if I could only find a very bright and white CCFL to replace the stock one, I would have a super light!!!!

Now for pics,





What resistance value is this???








Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## idleprocess (May 18, 2006)

Red-Orange-Brown-Gold? Should be 230 ohms, +/- 5% tolerance. Assuming LED Vf of 3.6, and 8.4V across the resistor you're looking at ~36mA per LED.

If it's Orange-Orange-Brown-Gold, you're looking at 330 ohms, +/- 5% tolerance. Assuming LED Vf of 3.6, and 8.4V across the resistor you're looking at ~25mA per LED.

Got a multimeter? Measure its resistance and really know.

You could wire the LEDs for 2x series operation and double your efficieincy! You might even be able to do that using the existing PCB.


----------



## AlexGT (May 18, 2006)

12foot, 1/2 second Beamshot of the 50,000 JELed's installed in the spotlight, looks pretty good!, The intensity seems about 3/4 of a Surefire KL1 the optics in the plastic ring focuses the light nicely!

I am still trying to find a U shaped high brightness 3mm CCFL to complete the mod, If you know where to purchase one let me know!

AlexGT


----------



## AlexGT (May 18, 2006)

It is Red-orange-brown-gold, Do you know how hard can I drive a JELED without damaging the led? I am thinking 45-50ma is this safe? What resistor should I use?

Thanks!
AlexGT



idleprocess said:


> Red-Orange-Brown-Gold? Should be 230 ohms, +/- 5% tolerance. Assuming LED Vf of 3.6, and 8.4V across the resistor you're looking at ~36mA per LED.
> .


----------



## idleprocess (May 18, 2006)

Most 5mm LEDs should be operated at 20-30mA, with 20mA usually being optimum. I don't know the specifics of the JELED.

You need to measure voltage drop across the resistor, LED, and resistor+LED so you know what voltages you're dealing with and what our current is.

I'm _assuming_ that since there's one resistor for each LED, you're seeing a full 12V per LED.

If our LED's foward voltage is 3.6V, and our supply voltage is a perfect 12V, that leaves 8.4V being dropped across the resistor. If we want 20mA through the LED, we use ohm's law *V = I x R* ... 8.4 = 0.02A x R ... R = 8.4/0.02 = 420 ohms. If you want 30mA through the LED, use 280 ohms.


----------



## AlexGT (May 23, 2006)

Added some Glow in the Dark sheeting from extremeglow.com

Daytime





Nightime! pitch black, very bright and lasts a long time.


----------



## IsaacHayes (May 23, 2006)

Ok you are having too much fun with that. I think you need to send it over to me now.


----------



## gsxrac (Jan 14, 2009)

THats an awesome light! HUGE but hey its got everything but the kitchen sink (is that next?) lol


----------



## AlexGT (Jan 14, 2009)

The kitchen sink is in this tread, 

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=2786162#post2786162



ricehaterboi said:


> THats an awesome light! HUGE but hey its got everything but the kitchen sink (is that next?) lol


----------



## idleprocess (Jan 14, 2009)

Holy 30-month old thread revival!


----------



## HIDSGT (Jan 15, 2009)

That thing looks like a small nuclear warhead!


----------

